# Red Poodle Puppies



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Aren't they cute! That second pic in particular kills me, keep 'em coming plz!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the pics. The pups are so cute.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

They are precious!!! Love seeing the pics.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Are these some of Dugan's kids?  ADORABLE!!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

They are so cute


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

BIG Puppies! 

So cute!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

No. 4 for me please LOL  !!!!

They are all adorable : )


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice litter you have there ! So cute I want one


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh my goodness they're adorable! It must be hard to send them to new homes.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

white collar for me please!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Lovely puppies!!! What does one need to do to acquire one of these beauties??? I especially like the one with the red collar ribbon!!  I'll expect her in my backyard (oh, and on my couch and under my feet and in my BED!) in a few weeks, OK?? She's not the most photogenic munchkin, is she?? lol! "Here's my GOOD side", as she turns her back...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your sweet comments on our furry children. Yes, it is hard to send them on to their new families, but everyone of them is so excited and happy. I am hoping they will send me tons of photos and videos so I can watch them grow up. Plumcrazy...your little girl may not be so photogenic, but she is awesome on video. She is a little going concern who never stops amusing me. I will keep the pictures coming while the babies are with me, then when I receive updates and photos from their new people, I will share them too. We are having an absolujte blast with these little characters!!!


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

So adorable!!!! <3


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'll take the purple collar please! They are all so cute!
_


----------

